# BOXING OFF MY IMPALA FOR SOUND SYSTEM.............



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M DOING UP MY TRUNK FOR MY SYSTEM, I HAD IT SPRAYED WITH ZOLATONE ON SAT AND STARTED BOXING IN MY TRUNK TODAY, I'M GONNA MOUNT (2) JL AUDIO AMPS (1) 300/4 AND (1) 500/1 ON THE BACK BOARD IN THE PIC'S, THEY'LL BE PUSHING (3) JL AUDIO W6 V1's, THEY'RE ALSO GONNA START INSTALLING MY AIRBAG SETUP ON FEB 3RD SO I WON'T FINISH BOXING IT IN TILL I GET IT BACK FROM THE AIRBAG INSTALL, HERE ARE A FEW PIC'S, IT'LL BE A WHILE BEFORE I POST MORE   

JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

good start. looks good but how u got that mounted in there like that?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Jan 28 2007, 11:24 PM~7114519
> *good start. looks good but how u got that mounted in there like that?
> *


If you look in the 2nd pic of the closeup of the cut-outs, you'll see some rivets or something near the trunk hinge.. I like the way it's comming out..

Keep posting pix as you progress..


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

wats the shit u sprayed in there supose to do or is it juss to make it look clean


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Jan 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7114519
> *good start. looks good but how u got that mounted in there like that?
> *


I HAVE (3) "L" BRACKETS ON TOP BEHIND THE BOARD, SCREWED BOARD TO "L" BRACKET AND AT THE BOTTOM I HAVE (2) MORE "L" BRACKETS KEEPIN THE BAORD FROM MOVING  SORRY BOUT THE PICS, I TOOK THEM WITH MY PHONE :twak: THE BLACK DOTS IS WHERE THE BRACKETS ARE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138+Jan 28 2007, 10:28 PM~7114551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOME PEOPLE CALL IT SPLATTER PAINT, IT LOOKS PRETTY COOL, IT'S GREY WITH DIFFERENT COLOR SPLATTER ON IT, MINE IS GREY WITH WHITE, YOU CAN DO ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT COLORS


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

oo thats kool how much is it to get done and were can i get it done


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE ARE MY SUBS IN THE BOX I BUILT, THEY WILL GO FACING THE BACK SEAT, EVERYTHING WILL BE GETTING UPHOLSTERED ALSO


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Jan 28 2007, 10:39 PM~7114652
> *oo thats kool how much is it to get done and were can i get it done
> *


IT'S FAIRLY CHEAP, THE GUY CHARGED ME $80 AND I GOT MY CAR BACK IN BOUT 6 HRS, I TOOK IT TO HIM PREPED  YOU CAN HAVE ANY PAINTER DO IT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Jan 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7114569
> *wats the shit u sprayed in there supose to do or is it juss to make it look clean
> *


HERE'S A PICTURE OF THE INSIDE OF MY TRUCKS BED, YOU CAN SEE IT BETTER.....


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

o kool is that box built to jl specs or did u juss throw somethin together


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Why would you face the subs toward the back seat? Flip them and you'll get more bass.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal+Jan 28 2007, 11:56 PM~7115188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL, I HAD A PAIR OF 10'S IN IT BEFORE AND THEM FACING THE BACK SEAT SOUNDED WAY BETTER THAN FACING OUT, BUT I'LL TRY BOTH WAYS AND STICK WITH WHATEVER SOUNDS BETTTER


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the output is going to be weak with the subs facing the rear seat....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2007, 05:19 AM~7115685
> *the output is going to be weak with the subs facing the rear seat....
> *


THANKS, I'LL TRY IT BOTH WAYS AND SEE WHAT SOUNDS BEST


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats up pete


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is this the yellow impala?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jan 29 2007, 02:14 PM~7119407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 29 2007, 07:13 PM~7121442
> *WHATS UP BRO, HOW YOU BEEN?
> YES SIR
> *


been good, just workin alot, got a baby now, dunno if u knew that last time i talked to ya, but ive been pretty much takin care of her... about 9 months old now.. :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 07:02 PM~7122495
> *been good, just workin alot, got a baby now, dunno if u knew that last time i talked to ya, but ive been pretty much takin care of her... about 9 months old now..  :cheesy:
> *


I SAW HER IN YOU AVI, CONGRATS BRO  SHE'S BEAUTIFUL :angel: I'M GONNA TO PRACTICE MAKING BABIES TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2007, 12:39 AM~7124891
> *I SAW HER IN YOU AVI, CONGRATS BRO   SHE'S BEAUTIFUL :angel: I'M GONNA TO PRACTICE MAKING BABIES TONIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, n good luck.. i hit it sideways n got a girl.. if u want a boy try hittin it from the back  :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I GOT MY AMP TODAY :cheesy: I ALSO MADE SOME KICK PANELS YESTERDAY FOR MY MIDS, I'LL POST PICS OF THEM TOMORROW, HERE'S A FEW OF MY AMP, I'M STILL WAITING ON MY 300/4 JL AMP :angry: :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Good topic.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 2 2007, 05:56 PM~7160457
> *Good topic.
> *


   HERE'S A FEW OF BOTH OF THEM MOUNTED, I DROPPED OFF MY IMPALA TODAY FOR THE AIR BAG INSTALL, SO I WONT HAVE ANY MORE NEW PICS FOR A WHILE, BUT I GUESS I CAN START MESSING WITH MY KICK PANELS :cheesy:


----------



## idratherbestoned (Apr 14, 2006)

Looking good ! Can't wait to see the finished product .


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

X2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE ARE FEW I TOOK A WHILE AGO OF MY KICK PANELS


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

have fun with the fiberglass. just remember, a little at a time and use enough to soak the material!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY KICK PANELS BONDO'D UP :biggrin: I THINK THEY CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD FOR A FIRST TIMER, I'VE LEARNED ALOT FOR NEXT TIME


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: mae me a set fookkkeeerrr :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 8 2007, 08:21 PM~7214512
> *:cheesy: mae me a set fookkkeeerrr :biggrin:
> *


YA SABES CABRON  HEY HIT ME UP, I FORGOT TO SAVE YOUR #


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

good job pete,but does the car have a/c? 
cause i went a couple miserable summers with out a/c and no fresh air vents ... rolling the windows down by their self wasn't doing it so anyways after i took the 6x9's outta their holes and plates and put the vents back it it changed the relative temperature down about 100-200 degrees 

some food for thought


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 9 2007, 07:03 AM~7217280
> *good job pete,but does the car have a/c?
> cause i went a couple miserable summers with out a/c and no fresh air vents ... rolling the windows down by their self wasn't doing it so anyways after i took the 6x9's outta their holes and plates and put the vents back it it changed the relative temperature down about 100-200 degrees
> 
> ...


THANKS ICEBERG  THE CAR DOESNT HAVE A/C, I THOUGHT BOUT THAT WHEN I WAS TAKING THE VENTS OUT, THE VENTS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN COVERED, BUT I PLAN ON INSTALIING A/C IN THE NEAR FUTURE  HERE ARE A FEW PIC'S OF THEM FOKKERS PRIMERED :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2007, 08:56 AM~7225218
> *damn  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOTSTUFF  YOU ALSO WERE A BIG HELP WITH INFO YOU GAVE ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nice!... cant wait to see some in-car pics up close


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 11 2007, 01:43 PM~7232957
> *nice!... cant wait to see some in-car pics up close
> *


THANKS SPORTY  HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY SETUP I TOOK TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

youre gonna hate those compressors


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 11 2007, 03:15 PM~7233382
> *youre gonna hate those compressors
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I GOT MY CAR BACK TODAY, I WILL HAVE SOME STEREO INSTALL PICS UP SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I STILL HAVENT POWERED IT IT UP :angry: :angry: I'VE BEEN WAITING ON MY FUSE BLOCK FOR MY 0 GAUGE POWER CABLE, I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pete, u should have put the lil l brackets on the back side.. so u couldnt see em


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 21 2007, 06:43 PM~7320995
> *pete, u should have put the lil l brackets on the back side.. so u couldnt see em
> *


THATS JUST FOR NOW BRO, IT'S PRETTY MUCH JUST A MOCK UP OF THE SYSTEM, WHEN I'M DONE YOU WONT BE ABLE TO SEE SHEIT


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

clean so far!!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

You should make the same style boards for the sides where the tanks are but, make the boards come down the middle of the tanks so half of the tanks stick out.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+Feb 21 2007, 06:53 PM~7321119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2007, 08:48 PM~7321063
> *THATS JUST FOR NOW BRO, IT'S PRETTY MUCH JUST A MOCK UP OF THE SYSTEM, WHEN I'M DONE YOU WONT BE ABLE TO SEE SHEIT
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I GOT MY SHIT BUMPIN, SOME STRAIGHT GHETTO ASS SYSTEM 


 *YOU CAN HEAR ME FO YOU SEE ME I GOT KING KONG IN MY TRUNK :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 1 2007, 07:39 PM~7385704
> *I GOT MY SHIT BUMPIN, SOME STRAIGHT GHETTO ASS SYSTEM
> YOU CAN HEAR ME FO YOU SEE ME I GOT KING KONG IN MY TRUNK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

those 10's? and how does that sound? r tha subs facin into tha car? i wanted to do sumthin like that in my 59 but all i got is 12's. im prolly gonna sell em nd pick up a few 10s if that sounds good


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2007, 11:00 PM~7401235
> *those 10's? and how does that sound? r tha subs facin into tha car? i wanted to do sumthin like that in my 59 but all i got is 12's. im prolly gonna sell em nd pick up a few 10s if that sounds good
> *


YEAH, I HAVE (3) 10" JL AUDIO W6 V1'S, I HAVE THEM FACING INTO THE CAR AND THEY SOUND VERY GOOD, HITS HARD  I HAVE THEM HOOKED UP TO A JL AUDIO 500/1 AMP. THE TRUCK DOESN'T RATTLE EITHER :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

nice, looks like im gonna try nd sell my 12s for a few 10s


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 4 2007, 12:30 PM~7403971
> *nice, looks like im gonna try nd sell my 12s for a few 10s
> *


THEY SOUND GOOD BRO, CHECK EBAY EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE, YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND SOME ON THERE FOR A DECENT PRICE  I PAID $350 FOR MY (3) W6'S


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 1 2007, 09:39 PM~7385704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cuz you arent moving any air  

just fuckin with you mang u should get an 1/4" thick piece of mdf and make a false floor and cover it with the same material as what you have you have your amps mounted to.... it will make your trunk look better


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 1 2007, 11:29 AM~7595717
> *you dont know what king kong is
> thats cuz you arent moving any air
> 
> ...


THATS NOT A BAD IDEA, I JUST MIGHT DO THAT


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i just used sub box carpet nd coverd the whole trunk, no wood underneath. but if its like vinyl or sumthin, u will need to use a piece of wood


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

damn man, i jus thought about sumthin. do u got 6x9s mounted in yur rear deck?? i do nd im not sure if i will hav the clearance for the sub box


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Apr 1 2007, 07:12 PM~7598339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

damn, thats gonna screw me up. I mounted like two 4 1/2's in my dash but i dont got a rear seat speaker


----------

